# Where have you NOT found morels?



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Used to have a spot near St Johns, about 10 yards by about 30 yards and i would pick about 300 yellows every year there. Garlic mustard moved in and they are gone forever.
Can't hunt that woods anymore. Apparently lifetime hunting rights has a shelf life of two years. Wish the ol' man would have got that in writing before he sold his half of the woods


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

btrout1 said:


> Oaks = bad.


a lot of the early morel pics have red oak leaves in the pics,is it white oaks that don't produce well?


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

Never in anything too swampy for me. Found them very close to swamp edges but once the ground is saturated, nope.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

In the pines, in the pines, where the sun never shines ... nope, found them there too.

A Lake Michigan sand dune? Yep, there too.

On pavement. Yes, I have never found Morels on pavement.


Interesting comment on Garlic Mustard. That stuff, along with Autumn Olive and Honeysuckle, is on the march, big time.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

my ash tree spots are not producing anymore. 1 lonely mushroom this year. This year was the first year most of the trees have snapped off. Woods look like a pick up sticks game. The year they started to really all die (2011)was a bumper crop.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Have never found any around rows of pines.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

btrout1 said:


> Oaks = bad.


Normally I would agree. My wife found a single morel growing in a forested trail last year and wanted to take a drive to check it out today. We found her spot and sure enough there was one single morel. Not an elm tree anywhere near as it was a mature hardwoods in a low area but above flood level. There was some distant mature poplars. The only thing I could related to the morel growing there was a large branchy dead white oak limb hang 20ft above.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

sermak said:


> I have never found morels in areas where there is thick Wintergreen growing. Oaks and Wintergreen are 2 things I avoid. Interested to know if anyone agrees or disagrees with the Wintergreen theory.


 Forgot to mention this on my previous post, but I completely agree on the Wintergreen. I have found a few where there's a decent amount of wintergreen present, but I really do try to avoid those areas. Everything else can look perfect but if there's a lot of Wintergreen I think it just means the soil is too sandy or acidic for morels to thrive.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't think anywhere can be too 'sandy' for Morels. pH problems, possibly.

re: Garlic Mustard - this plant is considered "alleopathic" in that it's roots include compounds that inhibit the growth &/or germination of other plant species. Walnut tree roots have a similar effect via a different compound.

Anyone find them near Walnuts? Walnuts are naturally a floodplain species but they are frequently planted above the floodplain.

Spotted Knapweed is another invasive plant considered to be alleopathic however I have found Morels on a site heavily infested with Knapweed.


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

Midland County....I have searched at least 3-6 times every year since 2010, and have yet to find a single morel. I have never visited the same spot more than twice over that time span. When I go to shroom lands by Lewiston, I find them within 15 minutes...


----------



## btrout1 (Jan 24, 2015)

At least from my experience I've never found blacks in oaks in general. I've found them around oaks where oak leaves can blow in. Just a rule of thumb that works for me. It probably depends on the area you're in for the ideal areas.


slowpaya said:


> a lot of the early morel pics have red oak leaves in the pics,is it white oaks that don't produce well?


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

slowpaya said:


> a lot of the early morel pics have red oak leaves in the pics


 never found them under white oaks south here


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

B.Jarvinen said:


> On pavement. Yes, I have never found Morels on pavement.
> 
> 
> Interesting comment on Garlic Mustard. That stuff, along with Autumn Olive and Honeysuckle, is on the march, big time.


If Alvar counts as pavement that theory can be blown out of the water! FM


----------



## steelfish365 (May 6, 2016)

slowpaya said:


> never found them under white oaks south here


One of my best producers this year was under mature white oaks in SW... weird but I've picked morels 3 yrs in that spot now. All blacks. Found it taking a nice long hike to a different spot. Lol


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Well I'll be damned, it quit raining so I went out on my deck for a moment and found these 20 feet away.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Jimbos said:


> Well I'll be damned, it quit raining so I went out on my deck for a moment and found these 20 feet away.


You need to get out there earlier. Those are all past prime as is evident by the long stems and slug holes. That ****** might be a little on the fresh side though...

You got something going on where you are at, no doubt about it. I'd be on it a little more often and earlier next season so that you are not getting pinched from your neighbors!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

steelfish365 said:


> One of my best producers this year was under mature white oaks in SW... weird but I've picked morels 3 yrs in that spot now. All blacks. Found it taking a nice long hike to a different spot. Lol


I know a few spots where oak's are present, but far from the dominant tree, and morels grow there. I still wouldn't go target oak woods to find morels, rather if oaks are present in woods that look good I would not avoid them.....especially around the perimeter of them if they dominate an area. Hard to esplain just what I mean, but this is how I see it.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

Oldgrandman said:


> I know a few spots where oak's are present, but far from the dominant tree, and morels grow there. I still wouldn't go target oak woods to find morels, rather if oaks are present in woods that look good I would not avoid them.....especially around the perimeter of them if they dominate an area. Hard to esplain just what I mean, but this is how I see it.


Pretty much agree. Did have a few mainly oak areas work out this year though. Just goes to show you that you never really know where they'll be. Sticking to the go-to woods will always be the best bet though.


----------

